# Camber?



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

RidgeRider said:


> After using a board with Rocker Camber (Burton Custom Flying V) as my first board, I have tried other traditional camber boards from friends, and personally, I would never get a different board than a rocker board.
> 
> How about you guys?


I've been riding CRC (rocker between feet) Neversummer boards for the last 3 years and recently got a Jones board that is RCR (Traditional camber between feet). For me, it's been a breath of fresh air and has really changed what I thought I liked in a camber profile. So completely opposite reaction than you.

I really like the pop out of turns and the locked in feel when straight lining with more traditional camber that I don't get from a CRC board.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I think that is a foolish outlook. Every different type camber shape requires a slightly different style of riding. To stick to rocker only will limit your technical growth. I have at least one board with every different camber shape and each one rides very different. I would recommend you reconsider your current outlook.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I rode a camber board the other day, well camber underfoot. Yes Jackpot. 

Didn't feel catchy at all, super easy to ride. Not sure why anyone would intentionally avoid a camber board.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I love camber hybrids. Lots of pop and easy to butter.


----------



## RidgeRider (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm not saying that I wouldn't try another board, I'm saying that I'm not really looking into getting any traditional camber boards. I'm pretty open minded but I just love the easy ride feeling and the idea of feeling like i'm almost floating in a sense.

Hybrid cambers are honestly just a personal preference that I want to stick to for a while. Just trying to see what other people think, before they start putting me down. :finger1:


----------



## RidgeRider (Jan 12, 2015)

KansasNoob said:


> I rode a camber board the other day, well camber underfoot. Yes Jackpot.
> 
> Didn't feel catchy at all, super easy to ride. Not sure why anyone would intentionally avoid a camber board.


+1
Truthfully it's preference though.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I went through a few years of only wanting to ride rockered boards, but after getting back on a regular camber board I think I'm here to stay.

I feel rockered boards (not RCR or CRC) are harder on my knees. They don't have the same ability to ride over chunder as regular camber for me. I'm also not able to charge more technical terrain or lay down a solid carve the same as I can on regular camber.

I like riding powder a lot and doing drops / steep lines. Rocker I always seem to be washing out, whereas camber helps me stomp out difficult landings.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Jibfreak said:


> I went through a few years of only wanting to ride rockered boards, but after getting back on a regular camber board I think I'm here to stay.
> 
> I feel rockered boards (not RCR or CRC) are harder on my knees. They don't have the same ability to ride over chunder as regular camber for me. I'm also not able to charge more technical terrain or lay down a solid carve the same as I can on regular camber.
> 
> I like riding powder a lot and doing drops / steep lines. Rocker I always seem to be washing out, whereas camber helps me stomp out difficult landings.


You should give Bataleon's a whirl..


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I was strictly rocker boards till this year. Got on a Burton show dog and I will never go back to CRC. 

Way more stable. More pop. And more predictable. 

Also picked up an endeavor cobain. Best board I've ridden.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That's funny, the last time I rode RC it reminded me why I always ride camber.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a season where I only felt like riding my RC board. But it doesn't quite have the same responsive, load up & pop, stability @ high speeds, satisfying carve, high intensity vibe of my cambered board. 

Now I alternate depending on how I'm feeling...but I like the RC more for mellow flat-ground days where I just want to spin easy and catch no edges.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Each shape has its place... snowboarding has a huge range of riding styles, riders have a huge range of skillz... the range of shapes/sizes/flex of boards available is a mirror of that. If you only intend to ride a small part of that range (and this is not meant in a judging way!), it may be your way to only stay with the one type of board _you_ find perfect for that type of riding. OTOH, if you intend to get into something new, or progress n specialize in a direction, a different shapes/sizes/flex may become your friend. E.g. if you ever want to get into aggressive carving, or get a thrill out of increasing your speed, a camber oriented board may become your friend.

Of course, a good enough rider can do everything on every board, skills can compensate for a non-optimal board, you'll find plenty of proofs for that... (eh, I know a guy who rides big pow lines with an alpine board) :blahblah: but it’s a _compensation_. Also this skilled rider would get more effect out of an optimized board where he wouldn’t have to compensate. And for all us normal riders not having these supernatural skillz, a shape optimized to the riding style one intends to ride will make one’s life easier to pick up and progress IMHO. 

Intending to enter a new riding style, I recently supplemented my quiver by a soft freestyle rocker. And yes, it's a fun board, playful and forgiving, yay, I love it, it'll serve it's _purpose_ perfectly and help me a lot to learn and progress in that direction. However, at the type I usually ride (of course, TT, I couldn't resist :laugh, the drawbacks of that shape were obvious as well. Unstable and imprecise - compared to the remaining quiver of camber/RCR boards. 

Sooo… IMO, to say that you will only ever ride this or that type of board says that either a) you’re a super skilled rider able to ride every riding style with one type of board or b) that you're fine with riding just a narrow range. Keep your eyes open . What’s perfect for you today, may be less optimal tomorrow.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been on CRC for most of the past 2 years. Just started on RCR and really love the way it reacts on the snow. Next boards will be RCR from now on.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Depends on where I am riding and conditions...but I generally love traditional camber. Soft conditions and pow, I like to ride one of my other boards, but I will ride the custom x (my only traditional camber board) just about anywhere.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I ride em all, every different one I can get my hands on.

Plus I bring @ least 3 with me every single time I go.

Constantly switchin' it up. 

I think profiles are more of a conditions thing with me. Not style.
Style is the size factor. Your style determines the size of board you ride. 

Camber is the best on a freshly groomed run. That's when you learn about G forces

Full rocker, is pretty fuckin' sic, when it's tits deep, let me tell ya.

But even the density in the snow changes what rides better.
Some powder is thick like porridge.
You don't sink into it that much.
Full rocker's not as good for that kind of snow, still pretty fuckin' sweet.:jumping1:
CRC & RCR is good for that.

They're all awesome, you just gotta know when to pull the right ones out.:jumping1:

That's the trick kids.


TT


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I ride em all, every different one I can get my hands on.
> 
> Plus I bring @ least 3 with me every single time I go.
> 
> ...


Spot on brah


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I ride em all, every different one I can get my hands on.
> 
> Plus I bring @ least 3 with me every single time I go.
> 
> ...


Yup.
Totally agree.:thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Camber, all day, everyday.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i like regular camber. if i were to ever get a hybrid it would have something like the jones flagship or rome mountain division type of profile for better powder riding while still being mostly camber for high speed stability and good edge hold.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

a month ago i would have answered this question completely, seen the C2Btx light now


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i like regular camber. if i were to ever get a hybrid it would have something like the jones flagship or rome mountain division type of profile for better powder riding while still being mostly camber for high speed stability and good edge hold.


I think the perceived high speed stability advantage of camber might be in my head a little bit since I rode nothing but camber for almost 20 years. I tried using one of those tracking apps last week...straightlining my custom x and then the raygun on the same trail. Hit 53.1 mph on my custom x and 55 mph on my raygun. Raygun surprised me and felt plenty stable at that speed. The real test would be 65 mph or higher, which I know I have hit on my custom x and it felt very stable...just did not encounter a trail or conditions I felt like going that fast on since I have been using the app. The icy conditions edge hold with the raygun also surprised me when I got to try it out here on ice coast before my trip. But when I hiked above the highest chairlift in North America and did a somewhat crusty chute a couple times last week, I would rather be on nothing other than a traditional camber board like the custom x...I felt like I might have lost an edge if I was on my raygun up there and it is not really a nice place to be losing edge hold.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

CassMT said:


> a month ago i would have answered this question completely, seen the C2Btx light now


Ever tried a RCR board? Camber then rocker after the bindings? I rode C2BTX, EC2BTX, XC2BTX, C2BTX last year. 

I have now seen the Camrock (RCR, camber with early rise tips) light.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

This is what I rode yesterday, It's one powerful beast.

Super stiff, full camber, Magna Traction.

J-Dub 162.

This thing will keep you on your toes haha


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Ever tried a RCR board? Camber then rocker after the bindings? I rode C2BTX, EC2BTX, XC2BTX, C2BTX last year.
> 
> I have now seen the Camrock (RCR, camber with early rise tips) light.


not yet, but i will, Lib demo dayz in Feb


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Wtf? It looks like the mag goes all they way around the nose on that thing. How do you like it? I am in the same boat as Cass. I like camber and had never owned anything else until this year. I am loving my c2btx Billy Goat this year. It doesn't have that power/snap when driving through carves like camber but it is a blast to ride.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

RidgeRider said:


> I would never get a different board than a rocker board.


You must like putzing around the terrain park.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

CassMT said:


> not yet, but i will, Lib demo dayz in Feb


Lib doesn't have an RCR camrock type board. Almost everybody but libtech has camrock. 

Basically the only reason I'm not on a lib again this year.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> Wtf? It looks like the mag goes all they way around the nose on that thing. How do you like it? I am in the same boat as Cass. I like camber and had never owned anything else until this year. I am loving my c2btx Billy Goat this year. It doesn't have that power/snap when driving through carves like camber but it is a blast to ride.


Billy goat has been C3btx for the last couple of years if I recall. 

Basically camber with a tiny rocker/flat hump between your feet.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

ek9max said:


> Billy goat has been C3btx for the last couple of years if I recall.
> 
> Basically camber with a tiny rocker/flat hump between your feet.


Its hilarious how these crc boards are pretty much just adding a shit ton of camber into em and then calling it a different name:finger1: might as well get a camber dominant rcr


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

16gkid said:


> Its hilarious how these crc boards are pretty much just adding a shit ton of camber into em and then calling it a different name:finger1: might as well get a camber dominant rcr


True that.


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

I rode my old Burton Supermodel while my Flow Drifter was getting a base grind. 

I need a new board and the ol' supermodel kinda convinced me to go back to Camber. It had so much more pop and felt way more alive and locked in. 

Wish Burton still made the Supermodel. Love those boards. What are the closest ones?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

ek9max said:


> Billy goat has been C3btx for the last couple of years if I recall.
> 
> Basically camber with a tiny rocker/flat hump between your feet.


Yes it has. Mine is a 12/13 that I got last spring. C2btx.


----------



## RidgeRider (Jan 12, 2015)

Hands down, my next board will be the Custom X.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

My first board was a Flying V as well. I had what I believe to be Burton's first iteration of it that I bought in 2010. I like it for it being very catch free but it didn't feel as stable when riding these icy VT slopes. My next board was a Custom X. I'm on my second Custom X now and I don't see myself every giving it up for anything other than S-Rocker (specifically the Flight Attendant) for when I finally trip out west and experience some real powder.

But for the stuff we typically get out here....for me.....Camber ALL. THE. WAY!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I just watched a vid from a well-known poster saying camber was dead..

Good thing I can think for myself..


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

I think after a certain point after your skills progress, you'd want to go back to camber on pretty much all situations except powder.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> I think that is a foolish outlook. Every different type camber shape requires a slightly different style of riding. To stick to rocker only will limit your technical growth. I have at least one board with every different camber shape and each one rides very different. I would recommend you reconsider your current outlook.



^^^ agree

I own a S-rocker Barracuda, a full camber Malolo and a full camber FISH.

I bring at least two of them with, depending on conditions and new snow depth. Being an old school racer, I gotta have at least one cambered board


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I just got my first camber board, after flat-rocker. love it.
Custom X is on my shopping list for next season as well. I honestly just hated the graphics on 2015 model.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Camber, all day, everyday.


You given up the NS love then? What you riding these days?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> ^^^ agree
> 
> I own a S-rocker Barracuda, a full camber Malolo and a full camber FISH.
> 
> I bring at least two of them with, depending on conditions and new snow depth. Being an old school racer, I gotta have at least one cambered board


I do the same...barracuda with me any trip I make for any pow opps, accompanied either with my camrock Yes or CRC NS for dicking around. They're all good...


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems like RCR is the new camber craze...


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Got my Raygun (flatrocker) up to 66.5 mph this morning and it is definitelty not as stable as camber going that fast. I have gone faster than that on my custom x and it feels incredibly solid as fast as I can fly on that deck.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that is one thing, speed. still no question a trad camber slays groomers best ime. trusting the crc w/magna at speed more and more, and you can def haul ass, but if if its crap offtrail and a day for bombing ?...


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

camber gives me hold, rocker gives me float, the east a beast


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> This is what I rode yesterday, It's one powerful beast.
> 
> Super stiff, full camber, Magna Traction.
> 
> ...


love full cambered mag...one of the most fun designs....lock on trench digger

and to the old c2btx billy fans...the secret sauce is the torsional flex with the 2c longitudinal stiffness...the goat eats up and stomps natty terrain. I think that gnu went to the c3 because most folks don't have access to the gnarls natty and want some snap to the mellow...(and for that I ride one of my 3 old school cambereds)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

CassMT said:


> that is one thing, speed. still no question a trad camber slays groomers best ime. trusting the crc w/magna at speed more and more, and you can def haul ass, but if if its crap offtrail and a day for bombing ?...


Ime, with c2btx while bombing grooms...its a abit fun to play looser than you normally would with a full cambered. Bombing groomed with a full cam I want to be locked on an edge or be popping to the next edge. Where as with c2btx you can bomb and ride flat or on the tail flatbased with out worrying about catching an edge....and then using the tail cam energy to straight pop off the tail into digging the nose into the next carve. Its not much difference...but in a sense the c2btx forces me to really snap to get on the nose and commit verses with cambered its more of a smooth relaxing gradual movement to the nose. Anyway on a crowded gaper day the c2btx is certainly more agile in crowds.

edit: As for rcr vs crc...Haven't rode rcr...and hope to demo at the LBS. Just my speculation...if ur riding at an advanced level the rcr and the touted catch free ride is just marketing BS...because at said advanced level...catching an edge should not be an issue....furthermore if I want locked on stability, there is nothing better than traditional cam where you have solid contact points...instead of raised ones? (idk). Yes a locked in feeling of cambered is nice...but it is at the sacrifice of agility. Anyway my bias is for agility/nimbleness with pnw natty terrain and there is still cambered pop in the crc but you access it differently...instead of getting the pop from generally in the middle with traditional cam...you get the pop from loading up the tail or nose a bit more...but its there.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I just got the chance to test my own feelings on this. It's definitely horses for courses.

I spent most of my last trip riding my cambered Burton Custom rock board. Carving, straight lining, little straight airs, yes it feels solid and responsive. But that's not really how I like to spend my groomer days. 180's, switch, (weak ass) butters and general messing about are definitely easier on my CRC SL. My confidence just wasn't there. You could legitimately say that it's my technique that needs addressing but I'm lucky to get 20 days per year and I'm getting older. I just wan't to have fun when I'm in the mountains.

We did get a little bit of snow and I took my new PYL+Diodes out for the day. I'd go as far as to say that even a stiff RCR freeride deck is more 'playful' than my Custom. Either that or I was cumming in my pants over 6 inches. Was a fun day though.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> edit: As for rcr vs crc...Haven't rode rcr...and hope to demo at the LBS. Just my speculation...if ur riding at an advanced level the rcr and the touted catch free ride is just marketing BS...because at said advanced level...catching an edge should not be an issue....furthermore if I want locked on stability, there is nothing better than traditional cam where you have solid contact points...instead of raised ones? (idk). Yes a locked in feeling of cambered is nice...but it is at the sacrifice of agility. Anyway my bias is for agility/nimbleness with pnw natty terrain and there is still cambered pop in the crc but you access it differently...instead of getting the pop from generally in the middle with traditional cam...you get the pop from loading up the tail or nose a bit more...but its there.


LOL basically youre talking out of your ass:facepalm3: When did riding advance mean you dont make mistakes anymore? 
The rocker on a rCr makes it ride great in powder compared to a full camber. Its taking the best of each profile and putting them where they should be on a board. 
I suggest riding one or even checking one out before spouting off nonsense, raised contact point oi vey


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

16gkid said:


> LOL basically youre talking out of your ass:facepalm3: When did riding advance mean you dont make mistakes anymore?
> The rocker on a rCr makes it ride great in powder compared to a full camber. Its taking the best of each profile and putting them where they should be on a board.
> I suggest riding one or even checking one out before spouting off nonsense, raised contact point oi vey


Of course mistakes are made, especially when your drinking, or your legs are noodles from riding pow all day. But advanced riders are not catching edges riding/carving groomed trails. If they are, they're not riding at an advanced level.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Of course mistakes are made, especially when your drinking, or your legs are noodles from riding pow all day. But advanced riders are not catching edges riding/carving groomed trails. If they are, they're not riding at an advanced level.


I promise you no one is buying a YES PYL or a Rossignol XV for its catch free ride, thats just a bonus of the profile. The ignorance about rCr is astounding on this site, too much cRc circle jerks. :jumping1:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> But advanced riders are not catching edges riding/carving groomed trails. If they are, they're not riding at an advanced level.


Reading reviews on the ripsaw alone, i would say you are wrong. Now why you would want a profile that punishes you so severly over one that wouldnt even have that issue is beyond me.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

16gkid said:


> Reading reviews on the ripsaw alone, i would say you are wrong. Now why you would want a profile that punishes you so severly over one that wouldnt even have that issue is beyond me.


My point had nothing to do with people buying certain rcr cambers based on their riding level. However I will say based on the population of this forum and the members, a significant portion of newbs have a real fear of riding camber and DO buy hybrid boards as they are more forgiving during early progression.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

cookiedog said:


> I just got my first camber board, after flat-rocker. love it.
> Custom X is on my shopping list for next season as well. I honestly just hated the graphics on 2015 model.


I'm the reverse. I love this years graphics. Contemplating buying it now so I can enjoy it for the remainder of the season or waiting till sales come around around March


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

16gkid said:


> LOL basically youre talking out of your ass:facepalm3: When did riding advance mean you dont make mistakes anymore?
> The rocker on a rCr makes it ride great in powder compared to a full camber. Its taking the best of each profile and putting them where they should be on a board.
> I suggest riding one or even checking one out before spouting off nonsense, raised contact point oi vey


Well I do make mistakes...especially when I'm not paying attention or tired. As far as great ride in powder...depending on the depth and heaviness of pow...imhe I'd rather have the bit of R or even flat instead of C....but what do I know about pow?...we don't get much around here. As far as talking out of my ass...perhaps...but the rcr doesn't make logical design sense to me especially coming from spending a few years on fully cambered boards and that's why I want to taste the rcr cool aide...but I suspect I'm not missing much.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Reading reviews on the ripsaw alone, i would say you are wrong. *Now why you would want a profile that punishes you so severly over one that wouldnt even have that issue is beyond me.*


Maybe it's because I learned to ride on a full camber deck,.. but I never really understood this insistence that "Camber" is always gonna punish you anymore than any other ride. I've caught far more edges on my NS Proto CT than I do, (…or ever did for that matter,) on My Arbor!  

Granted, I really like my Proto and last season, I was riding it way more often than the Arbor but,.. I only recall one really good scorp on the Arbor. And it was late in the day, I was tired & had noodles for legs. I don't even recall what I did wrong,.. I was simply caught completely unaware and BLAM!! However,.. I have had several good face plants riding my Proto. :dunno: Not to mention, I have been beat up and bruised a lot more often when one of my hybrid profile decks has washed out on me at speed! :blink:

I find that at higher speeds, on icy, or hard packed cut up & grooved groomers? The CrC profile feels just as "catchy" if not catchier than my full cambered ride! *-added edit-* …and it's certainly possible that this "catchy" feel is a result of "my" deficiency and not necessarily the board's, but I feel that on hard pack & ice,..? The rocker between the feet causes more wobble at speed, which feels less stable and contributes to those face first quick stops! :blink: Just my 2₵ for what it's worth.

I'm a fan _and_ proponent of learning & riding on full camber!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Well thats because cRc is fundamentally shit, youre taking the worst part of the two profiles(camber catchiness, rocker washiness) and sticking em together, into a catchy, popless surfy rocker board. Meanwhile rCr takes the best of the two profiles(camber center pop/edgegrip, rocker float in the tips) and turns it into a catch free, carving board with amazing pop and powder float ability. Go ahead and disagree you know im right. :happy:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> but the rcr doesn't make logical design sense to me especially coming from spending a few years on fully cambered boards and that's why I want to taste the rcr cool aide...but I suspect I'm not missing much.


Read my breakdown above this post, rCr is the most logical hybrid camber profile, taking the best of each profile and combining them.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

16gkid said:


> Well thats because cRc is fundamentally shit, youre taking the worst part of the two profiles(camber catchiness, rocker washiness) and sticking em together, into a catchy, popless surfy rocker board. Meanwhile rCr takes the best of the two profiles(camber center pop/edgegrip, rocker float in the tips) and turns it into a catch free, carving board with amazing pop and powder float ability. Go ahead and disagree you know im right. :happy:


I was trying to ollie last southern hemi winter on a Cobra and thought I had just become shit at it. Realised that CRC maaaay not be the best profile for that...

Keen to get an aggressive cambered board next to compliment the Cobra.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RidgeRider said:


> After using a board with Rocker Camber (Burton Custom Flying V) as my first board, I have tried other traditional camber boards from friends, and personally, I would never get a different board than a rocker board.
> 
> How about you guys?


Funny.

I have several profiles and the worst by far have rocker in the middle. I will probably (pretty much definitely) never buy another rocker in the middle board.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> 16gkid said:
> 
> 
> > Well thats because cRc is fundamentally shit, youre taking the worst part of the two profiles(camber catchiness, rocker washiness) and sticking em together, into a catchy, popless surfy rocker board. Meanwhile rCr takes the best of the two profiles(camber center pop/edgegrip, rocker float in the tips) and turns it into a catch free, carving board with amazing pop and powder float ability. Go ahead and disagree you know im right.
> ...


There's a near new 160 custom x 2015 on trade me at the moment. Can't link from phone, but it looks tidy.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> I was trying to ollie last southern hemi winter on a Cobra and thought I had just become shit at it. Realised that CRC maaaay not be the best profile for that...
> 
> Keen to get an aggressive cambered board next to compliment the Cobra.


Not really. The Cobra is reasonably easy to ollie, depending how much setback you're running. The shorter the tail, it's going to feel stiffer.

Stiffer camber or RCR are not 'easy' to ollie. The camber sections takes a good effort to bend.... BUT they are very stable on the landin and take off, and are better at popping evenly off both feet. If you have a mid/softish camber or RCR it will be a lot easier to ollie, and mid flex camber boards are still ok and good all around.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Phedder said:


> There's a near new 160 custom x 2015 on trade me at the moment. Can't link from phone, but it looks tidy.


Burton 160 Custom X | Trade Me

Mmm looks pretty sweet. I wonder what it'll go up to.

My snowboarding budget for this year is already spent with return tickets to the UK for a wedding so it might be the year after when I'm buying  Flying via Asia so can't get any cheap US deals.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Not really. The Cobra is reasonably easy to ollie, depending how much setback you're running. The shorter the tail, it's going to feel stiffer.
> 
> Stiffer camber or RCR are not 'easy' to ollie. The camber sections takes a good effort to bend.... BUT they are very stable on the landin and take off, and are better at popping evenly off both feet. If you have a mid/softish camber or RCR it will be a lot easier to ollie, and mid flex camber boards are still ok and good all around.


I was centred in the inserts and found that I had a better time jumping with both feet. My previous board is pretty outdated so not keen to strap it on for comparison.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> I was centred in the inserts and found that I had a better time jumping with both feet. My previous board is pretty outdated so not keen to strap it on for comparison.


Yeah the Cobra i find very nice for both. Ollie and pop. It's also pretty good on edge, lightning fast edge to edge. But camber or rcr feels more stable on landing and definitely much more stable through chop.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Funny.
> 
> I have several profiles and the worst by far have rocker in the middle. I will probably (pretty much definitely) never buy another rocker in the middle board.


X2

Preach on brother!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> X2
> 
> Preach on brother!


hahahaha 

Come join us :hairy:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yeah the Cobra i find very nice for both. Ollie and pop. It's also pretty good on edge, lightning fast edge to edge. But camber or rcr feels more stable on landing and definitely much more stable through chop.


I found the edge hold surprisingly good on the hard pack, I don't recall losing an edge often at all. Odd for a board designed to be nimble in the not too deep pow rather than carving on groomers.

Might see if I can hire some different profiles from a board shop this winter.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

I ride a RCR and a CRC currently, and my next board will almost definitely be a camber-dominant CRC. :cheeky4:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

*POP*


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe you should go and ride that thing




16gkid said:


> *POP*


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> maybe you should go and ride that thing


Do you have aspergers? Serious question


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

oh do we have something else in common or ru a psychologist?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> oh do we have something else in common or ru a psychologist?


:lol: :rofl4:

Man O' Man! Seems _everybody's_ crackin' wise on you today don't it?? LoL 'S Ok Wrath!! _We_ still luv ya!!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Camber debates always brings out the best in the forum.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

My custom x slices and dices better than anything I have ever ridden, especially when the gaper crowds are out. It also has the best pop, most stable at high speed, best edgehold on ice, and most stable for takeoffs and landings. 

cRc is sort of a silly profile and I have no desire to ride one. rCr definitely does make the most sense in my mind as far as hybrids go. Rocker-flat-rocker is pretty nice, but occasional sketchy landings...maybe I need fine tune my technique since I am more accustomed to launching on a camber deck.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Congratulations you love your custom X. 


vajohn said:


> cRc is sort of a silly profile and I have no desire to ride one. rCr definitely does make the most sense in my mind as far as hybrids go.


Clearly you've ridden neither so why try and make sense of something you know nothing about?

every shape can be enjoyed in certain terrains. people can argue and talk shit all they want but in the end each shape excels differently in their own ways. 
Example.
I own a Lib Tech Mullet(rocker), Salomon Sick Stick(flat to rocker), Rossignol Krypto(hybrid Camber), NS Proto(hybrid rocker), Burton Juice Wagon(Camber), Burton Flight Attendant(Camber/S-rocker) and I love every board. Each one gets ridden depending on the conditions. Deep pow, some pow, tracked pow, groomers, corn, etc. 
I'm fucking sick of hearing how one shape is superior to another because you say. The reason is because your limited in your terrain and snow riding options. Not everybody gets to live in Alaska or Colorado, but just because one shape doesn't work for you and your mountain doesn't mean it sucks. :finger1:

Quit fucking bitching and fucking ride what makes you happy. the world doesn't revolve around you and your paradigm krypto boy. You want to call somebody autistic because your fucking ignorant, it just makes you look stupid.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> every shape can be enjoyed in certain terrains. people can argue and talk shit all they want but in the end each shape excels differently in their own ways.
> Example.
> I own a Lib Tech Mullet(rocker), Salomon Sick Stick(flat to rocker), Rossignol Krypto(hybrid Camber), NS Proto(hybrid rocker), Burton Juice Wagon(Camber), Burton Flight Attendant(Camber/S-rocker) and I love every board. Each one gets ridden depending on the conditions. Deep pow, some pow, tracked pow, groomers, corn, etc.
> I'm fucking sick of hearing how one shape is superior to another because you say. The reason is because your limited in your terrain and snow riding options. Not everybody gets to live in Alaska or Colorado, but just because one shape doesn't work for you and your mountain doesn't mean it sucks. :finger1:
> ...


+1

Read
Reflect
Profit


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

After all this camber talk, I think I might be ready to try a ride or 2 on a camber/hybrid camber stick. Currently I have rocker and flat rocker. they seems to do very well for me, but variety is the spice of life. I went with the rocker because It was more forgiving and with my cranky knees, form is not always my forte. but this thread is making me want to try the "Dark Side" and see if i feel the love. I guess i have to keep my eye out for a demo day near me.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Haha...Yes, obviously I Love Custom X and like telling people to try it. I have tried other profiles and want to try more. Just seems to be a lot of interest in camber boards from people who got tricked into believing camber was crap or being told they should get one of these supposedly more forgiving profiles because they are not good enough to ride it. I like to try the alternatives, but always like returning to camber.

But to each their own...it is awesome that we have so many choices these days--I really want to try that camber/s-rocker profile, like hearing about it and thinking about going up to one of the upcoming demo days to try it out. And just because I don't live near any huge mountains, does not mean I have not done a bunch of big mountain riding and experienced most types of conditions on the custom x...that is the awesome thing about cheap air travel. Shredding crappy ice hills on the regular does something to you and when we get out to the big mountains, people we ride with are usually surprised as hell that we can shred it up out there coming from what they consider crap. I like riding other profiles at times, but definitely camber all the way for this type of shredding:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Quit fucking bitching and fucking ride what makes you happy. the world doesn't revolve around you and your paradigm krypto boy. You want to call somebody autistic because your fucking ignorant, it just makes you look stupid.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

vajohn said:


> Haha...Yes, obviously I Love Custom X and like telling people to try it. I have tried other profiles and want to try more. Just seems to be a lot of interest in camber boards from people who got tricked into believing camber was crap or being told they should get one of these supposedly more forgiving profiles because they are not good enough to ride it. I like to try the alternatives, but always like returning to camber.
> 
> But to each their own...it is awesome that we have so many choices these days--I really want to try that camber/s-rocker profile, like hearing about it and thinking about going up to one of the upcoming demo days to try it out. And just because I don't live near any huge mountains, does not mean I have not done a bunch of big mountain riding and experienced most types of conditions on the custom x...that is the awesome thing about cheap air travel. Shredding crappy ice hills on the regular does something to you and when we get out to the big mountains, people we ride with are usually surprised as hell that we can shred it up out there coming from what they consider crap. I like riding other profiles at times, but definitely camber all the way for this type of shredding:


PREACH :snowboard1:2::10:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

vajohn said:


> Haha...Yes, obviously I Love Custom X and like telling people to try it. ...
> 
> Shredding crappy ice hills on the regular does something to you and when we get out to the big mountains, people we ride with are usually surprised as hell that we can shred it up out there coming from what they consider crap.


Surprised? Hmmmm... I'm not surprised at all. Ppl. have been shredding pow ever since with camber. Is the X a great board? Of course! Brilliant for certain conditions. In other conditions, like pow, it is just average. 

Haha, you sound a bit like a guy in my pack who shreds deep pow days with his X (and I mean that in a nice way! I'm smiling while writing this, no pun intended! just a little anecdote...). He rides the X ever since and is absolutely convinced that there will never ever in no way be anything better and that the only way to get better float in deep is by getting yet a bigger X, lol. We had a sweet pow day yesterday and he was adjusting his stance more and more setback and still had to lean way back while we, on our RCRs, were pretty relaxed. The discussion in the gondola:
Him: Gonna get a bigger X to get bit better float in these deep days
Me: no need to go bigger, get a different shape. Try mine!
Him: It's _tiny_! That won't work. I need a 168
Me: naw... it's pretty big... you'd be perfectly in the weight range!
Him: I need a 168
Me: naw... really not. The shape gets you way better float even on a shorter board
Him: I need a 168
Me: no, seriously! the rocker nose gives you awsome float, it's the shape, not the size!
Him: (guess what?) I need a 168
Me:  

Hub was the same till last year... camber, there's nothing than camber, and nothing's better than the X :blahblah:. After two laps on my RCR, he ordered one as well, and the X is unused ever since  (and now there's nothing better than that board, LOL).


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Like Neni's post above...

I have a camber board Burton T6 (which I love) and a new Venture Storm that is flat rocker. Boards are same length, the Storm floats way better, as it was designed to do. the T6 handles high speed groomers, cat tracks, etc. way better as it was designed to do. I also have a Never Summer Raptor which is kind of a "jack of all trades". And the profile kind of reflects that, they do make a difference you can feel.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I actually have an ultra dream 168 for pow and had a peace keeper up until last week...so yes I am also familiar with the advantages of floppy rocker nose. I have ridden and will continue to ride the custom x in pow on occasion...agreed that it is only average in pow and takes some strong legs--some people will whine about that back leg burn. I do actually have the 168, but they stopped making it so your friend will likely have a hard time tracking one down. If Burton could make a custom x with a rockered nose, that would be a pretty sweet pow deck.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

vajohn said:


> If Burton could make a custom x with a rockered nose, that would be a pretty sweet pow deck.


Landlord ???


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Landlord ???


Yeah, but meant in the same 168 length. Burton used to make some huge decks. I would rather have something like the landlord or maybe a flight attendant over the ultra dream so I don't have to travel with two sets of bindings, but so pissed they don't hardly make anything over 162 or 163 anymore.


----------



## Nah85 (Dec 6, 2014)

vajohn said:


> Haha...Yes, obviously I Love Custom X and like telling people to try it. I have tried other profiles and want to try more. Just seems to be a lot of interest in camber boards from people who got tricked into believing camber was crap or being told they should get one of these supposedly more forgiving profiles because they are not good enough to ride it. I like to try the alternatives, but always like returning to camber.
> 
> But to each their own...it is awesome that we have so many choices these days--I really want to try that camber/s-rocker profile, like hearing about it and thinking about going up to one of the upcoming demo days to try it out. And just because I don't live near any huge mountains, does not mean I have not done a bunch of big mountain riding and experienced most types of conditions on the custom x...that is the awesome thing about cheap air travel. Shredding crappy ice hills on the regular does something to you and when we get out to the big mountains, people we ride with are usually surprised as hell that we can shred it up out there coming from what they consider crap. I like riding other profiles at times, but definitely camber all the way for this type of shredding:



Crappy ice hills for sure. Was riding up at wintergreen yesterday on my brand new cambered board after so many years riding only board I ever had. What a difference it made especially on the new jumps they made.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I have ridden and bought many boards - and my favorite is the Rossignol Frenemy which is a RCR hybrid with 40% camber between the bindings and rocker at the tip and tails.

I started on a regular camber board to learn. Caught edges and then purchased a flat board with 5% rocker at the tips. I progressed A LOT on that board. Then decided to try the "new" technology and bought a Roxy Ollie Pop CRC - AND I HATED THAT BOARD! Road that for a solid year and hated it! 

I then purchased a Rossignol Diva Magtek which is RCR with 60% camber between the feet and rocker tip and tail and 7 point magnetraction. Loved it MUCH better than the Roxy Ollie Pop but thought the board was too big for me at 152 so I then bought it in a 148 and did better - but still didn't like flat basing on it. I then purchased the Rossignol Frenemy which is RCR with 40% camber between the feet and rocker tip and tails and 5 point magnetraction and I really REALLY love this board! Just last weekend I went back to the Diva and didn't like the 20% more camber under my feet. It was harder to flat base in soft snow.

With all I've ridden I like the 40% camber between feet RCR. If it is an icy day and riding blacks I would take the DIVA. The DIVA has 7 point magnatrection and the Frenemy has 5 point magnetraction. I just don't like the DIVA for warmer days like we've been having out here.

As for the hubby - he has tried all the mens versions of the above boards and he too loves his Rossignol One Magtek board which is RCR with 40% camber between the feet and 7 point magnetraction. He actually liked the CRC until he got on the RCR and that was it for him - never going back he said!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

vajohn said:


> Yeah, but meant in the same 168 length. Burton used to make some huge decks. I would rather have something like the landlord or maybe a flight attendant over the ultra dream so I don't have to travel with two sets of bindings, but so pissed they don't hardly make anything over 162 or 163 anymore.


Ahh yes you're right. They cap out at pretty short sizes. Is it a message?
Maybe you don't need such a long sick to float? I don't know cause i'm ok at most conventional sizes. Look at the Yes lineup, some really short boards. And DCP, he rides really short boards in deeeeep pow.

I saw a Dupraz on Sunday at Whistler..... 5'5" full camber, biiiig shovel nose. That thing looked sweet. Going to demo one soon. Price is reasonably around top name-brand prices.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

F1EA said:


> vajohn said:
> 
> 
> > If Burton could make a custom x with a rockered nose, that would be a pretty sweet pow deck.
> ...


I was thinking the same. Isn't the Landlord and Flight Attendant basically a Custom X with a rockered nose? At the very least a slightly stiffer Custom?


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Ahh yes you're right. They cap out at pretty short sizes. Is it a message?
> Maybe you don't need such a long sick to float? I don't know cause i'm ok at most conventional sizes. Look at the Yes lineup, some really short boards. And DCP, he rides really short boards in deeeeep pow.
> 
> I saw a Dupraz on Sunday at Whistler..... 5'5" full camber, biiiig shovel nose. That thing looked sweet. Going to demo one soon. Price is reasonably around top name-brand prices.


I rode the peace keeper 165 last season in pow and it felt a bit short to me, I thought I would be able to ride that deck at ref stance but I still had to set it back a bit to be comfortable. It is a pretty sweet board, but I went a little longer and got the ultra dream 168...also for the slightly different profile. The shortest board I ride lately is the Raygun 164w. None of the Burton boards I would consider purchasing are offered over 163. I don't have any really surfy pow boards, that is the only type of board I would really try to ride much shorter than 164. I would love to ride one of the yes boards, maybe the 420 in a 152 length...it would feel crazy to ride something that short.

-I don't think the Landlord or FA are exactly a custom x with rockered nose, but not all that far off. They are both tapered, landlord slightly more and I think they both have carbon stringers. It would also be nice to have that sintered wfo base on my pow deck like those boards and my custom x. The base on my custom x is seemingly bulletproof and riding pow is where I do the most damage on my bases.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Surprised? Hmmmm... I'm not surprised at all. Ppl. have been shredding pow ever since with camber. Is the X a great board? Of course! Brilliant for certain conditions. In other conditions, like pow, it is just average.
> 
> Haha, you sound a bit like a guy in my pack who shreds deep pow days with his X (and I mean that in a nice way! I'm smiling while writing this, no pun intended! just a little anecdote...). He rides the X ever since and is absolutely convinced that there will never ever in no way be anything better and that the only way to get better float in deep is by getting yet a bigger X, lol. We had a sweet pow day yesterday and he was adjusting his stance more and more setback and still had to lean way back while we, on our RCRs, were pretty relaxed. The discussion in the gondola:
> Him: Gonna get a bigger X to get bit better float in these deep days
> ...


hahahah
Actually, what we hate is rocker in the middle... not rocker altogether. :hairy:

i'm just kidding, i dont hate CRC. 
I just like camber in the middle better. And what you say about RCR is exactly what i think. That little bit of rocker in the tips makes a big difference in float. But i have a CRC board and will keep it, it's nice.

Funny thing is how most of the 'rocker in the middle' brands felt the need to patent the hell out of their damn geometry and give it funny names :facepalm3:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm on camber mostly, tried cRc it's different, but what do you expect with pronounced rocker between the feet? It's a different kind of ride, I can see how its not for everyone.

In the end all this shit is just wood wrapped in glass with metal edges, some companies get fancy in the shape but it's nothing game changing.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ehh let me add.... rocker is actually VERY nice for beginners. Here's the wife gettin some turns on my full rocker board on a blue run in so-so ish conditions. She really likes it, and it's actually helped her improve her form (compared to a rock-flat-rock) as she is way less hesitant on turn initiations.


----------

